# Iron infusion



## DOMEMARY

We are looking into doing IRON INFUSION. I need help in coding this procedure. I have a Jcode and a Qcode. J1756 Venofer, Q0138 Feraheme and 96374.  If anyone does such procedures in an office setting help would be greatly apprecaited. I need to provide all the information about correct coding and if this is worth our time and work, plus reimbursement.

Thanks
Rosie


----------



## chrisden_7

Hi Rosie,
I code for a nephrology office and we do Venofer infusions, and we have found that they can be difficult to get reimbursed. We found that you cannot bill for an Aranesp injection and an iron infusion on the same day. You need the NDC code for medicaid. the J1756 is for Venofer (iron sucrose) this is the one that will have an NDC code located on the vial. 96374 is the code for the physician to administer the IV. the Q I have not used, I would need to know which code you were told. I have found a lot of information from the CMS website, since a lot of our nephrology patients have Medicare primary. Hope that helps, if you have any questions, I'll try to get an answer for you.


----------



## chrisden_7

Sorry, I didn't catch the code before I answered, the Q0138 is not a product we use in our office, so I can't really tell you much.- Christie


----------



## DOMEMARY

Hi Christie:

Thanks, we got Literature from the Venofer but nothing as to how to code, kinda figured out on my own about the 96374. The Q code was given to me by someone else. We don't deal with any Medicaid, our pt's would be Managed Care, Commerical or Reg. Medicare. Any info. that you have or let me know where to go about getting it would be helpful.

Thanks
Rosie


----------

